# begginer grow COMMENT PLS



## jp199 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I started My First plantation and I would like to know what you think of their Development and some suggestions on their treatment and growth.
I put the seeds into a tupperware with toilet paper and a few drops of water. In three days It was ready to be planted and one day later the plant looked like this:





second day




third day








and sixth day




this box I bealt has a ventilation system I built with 6 litle fans
during the day I leave the plants outside in the sun and at night with two 15W lights










Do you think I should now start using the 600W HPS Grolux light and the fertilizer or should I just leave it like this, for now?

The seeds are white widow autoflowering so I don't know well the time of grow.

I apreciate your attention, and will keep in touch.

Fly High
Jp199


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2014)

leave it for now. I would not feed for another 2 or 3 weeks. Wait until 3 set of leaves before putting under the 600w. Remember to keep the 600w not too close to the plants, Give them 2 ft or so.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Second umbra`s post.


----------



## jp199 (Oct 31, 2014)

umbra said:


> leave it for now. I would not feed for another 2 or 3 weeks. Wait until 3 set of leaves before putting under the 600w. Remember to keep the 600w not too close to the plants, Give them 2 ft or so.


2 or 3 weeks until i can feed them whith the growing fertelizer? Won't they be flowering for that time?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

Ahhhh, buddy you've got some reading to do.

Here are some links to stickies that will help answer your questions.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68440

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69335
This page has a bunch of different stickies.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't use toilet paper again, use thick non colored paper towels. 

Taking your plants outside and back indoors is risky, you chance bringing in mites, etc.

As far as nutes you should be feeding already, as another poster suggested, read up.

Also, in every photo your soil is wet, MJ needs a wet and dry cycle, let them dry out before you water them again and make sure there are drain holes in those cups.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

jp199 said:


> 2 or 3 weeks until i can feed them whith the growing fertelizer? Won't they be flowering for that time?



 Not to burst your bubble, but this whole growing thing takes about 4 months start to finish.  You have about an 8 week seedling/veg stage and then usually 8-10 weeks of flowering.  They must be sexually mature before they will flower and this takes a certain amount of time.    

 There really is a lot to this hobby.  You might want to do some reading as AM mentioned to give you an idea of the time frames involved and what it is going to take to get plants to harvest.  There is a wealth of info here and throughout the web.  Without knowledge it is hard to have a successful harvest.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

Goddess I think you missed where he said he is growing autos. He doesn't have but about 11weeks total from seed to weed. He shouldn't feed yet as Umbra said, not until those cotyledons yellow off, which should be in about 10-14 days (I think). After that He has about 4-6 weeks for veg and then about 5-7 weeks of fflower. 

This is just my 2 cents on the autos, I would keep the plant in 24hrs light for 6weeks (from germ), then switch to 20/4 for the rest of the way. You may have to cut back to 18/6 iff flowering is a bit slow or if iff it doesn't want to finish. I let mine go 2 extra weeks trying to get it to ripen up because (I believe) I didn't cut it back to 18/6.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Hushpuppy--I did miss that.  Well, now the time is down to about 3 months.


----------



## jp199 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi guys, sorry for the delay answering, now mi girls are all grown up xD, 
I should say rigth now I feed them with fertilizer 3/2/3, and they are on a 18/6 routine.
Should i give them a little more space or are they fine just like that?
That one that is smaller didnt keep the cover of the seed.
The space of the plants is only opened for watering and one time a day just to give them a check.
I'm cuting the leave that start to get a little yellow.
Ps: If I can i'll put here some photos with better quality. 

View attachment 10487184_750167635020728_3189272679971939675_n.jpg


View attachment 10414649_750167638354061_3296091864916437053_n.jpg


View attachment 10411033_750167631687395_2963908375391953413_n.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2014)

Do not cut the leaves.


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 28, 2014)

Your leaves turn yellow due to nute burn, don't cut them, just use less nutes or if the yellowing isn't bad leave it alone, a little nute burn isn't a bad thing.
Your light is awful high for vegging, lower it if you can or raise the plants.
Also, I see you have a fan high up n blowing downwards.
Hot stale air rises, don't push it back down, instead make an exhaust duct high up where the light is and bring the fan to the ground blowing on the plants, try to bring in fresh air from the bottom and exhaust it out the top.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2014)

Run your lights 20/4.  That has been shown to be a good light schedule for autos.


----------



## KronicTheSeshHog (Nov 29, 2014)

Will be reading up on this


----------

